# Looking for someone to do a air ride install in CT



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

Looking for a reputable person/company to do a full air ride install on a B6 passat, I'm located in central ct willing to meet maybe an hour away if need to,I'm looking to do a basic set up, you can e-mail me [email protected] or txt me 8602996736 or pm me on here thanks jay please let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Looking for someone to do a air ride install in CT (Weelildubb2.0t)*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Looking for someone to do a air ride install in CT (Weelildubb2.0t)*

Paul and Vinny on Long Island. 
I highly recommend them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Looking for someone to do a air ride install in CT ([email protected])*

i actually just got off the phone with vinn


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

they'll take good care of you and your car


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

grant anderson and andrew furtak, they helped with mine and came out great, the garage at grants house is in bethel,ct


----------



## VLKWGN (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (eastcoaststeeze)*

???? 
WHAT AM I


----------



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VLKWGN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VLKWGN* »_???? 
WHAT AM I










I wanted to suprise you lol


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Weelildubb2.0t)*

oh dang cant wait to see it


----------



## balhedron (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Looking for someone to do a air ride install in CT (Weelildubb2.0t)*

Auto Salon 121 Fowler St New Haven right next door to A1 Toyota. Ive been doing bag installs for over 10 years. Give me a call on my cell at 2035587046 or at the shop 2036917530. My name is Ronnie.


----------



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-BumpIt(1271110205264)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I do travel installs if it helps







but it seems like u got it all covered now!


----------



## snoop16 (Jul 21, 2011)

*try phantom autowerke*

they do air bags . look them up there about 10min from conn and those guys do good work .


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

In my town of East Hampton, there is a rather new shop across the street from a mexican place called "Loco Perro" that has lately been sporting some bagged cars in front of it. A buddy of mine says they do installs.


----------

